# écouter plusieurs chansons en continu



## alex193 (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai bien téléchargé mes morceaux de musique de itunes >ipod touch.Je peux écouter chanson par chanson mais je voudrais lire mes morceaux en continu. Comment faire ?Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Salut. 

Lance le menu iPod. Lance une chanson, peut importe laquelle. Ensuite tape sur l'écran. Et appuie sur la petite "boucle" une fois pour qu'elle devienne bleue. 

A tout hasard: qu'appelles-tu "écouter en continu" ?


----------



## alex193 (17 Janvier 2010)

pour moi, écouter en continu, c'est écouter plusieurs chansons de suite sans avoir à lancer la lecture à chaque fois. Est-ce que je suis plus claire ? Peut-être faut-il que je crée une liste avec plusieurs chansons dans itunes ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Alors ma méthode fonctionne si les morceaux à écouter sont aléatoirement importants.
Mais si tu ne veux écouter que certains morceaux alors oui tu passes par une liste de lecture (soit intelligente soit manuellement gérée !  ).

Zen&#8230; Et click !


----------



## alex193 (17 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide et bonne soirée. Cdlt


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonne soirée à toi !
Toujours prêt à rendre service !


----------

